# RCI resort on Hilton Head?



## DG001 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello,

I am thinking of driving down to Hilton Head for my daughter's school vacation week in April. I have two daughters (both below 7).

To be honest, we have never done an RCI exchange. Could you tell us which one is better for little kids? Looking for (in order of importance):
- quality of lodging
- close/right on beach
- decent pool (indoor pool plus in case of bad weather)

I can see these RCI GC resorts available on RCI:
Waterside by Spinnaker  (#5366) 
Coral Sands Resort  (#6736) 
Island Links by Coral Resorts  (#7630) 
Port O'Call  (#0995) 

Will mid-April be too cold to be on the beach?

Any feedback will be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jme (Jan 5, 2012)

DG001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking of driving down to Hilton Head for my daughter's school vacation week in April. I have two daughters (both below 7).
> 
> ...



Waterside, by a good margin.....(and, to my knowledge, none have indoor pools, but i could be wrong.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mid April is nice most days on the beach but is too cold to spend much or any time in the water depending how hearty you are.  My kids didn't seem to mind but after about an hour in the water with upper 70's sunny weather, they had blue chattering lips and had to spend time on the sand before going back in for another 20-30 minutes.  I don't know of any RCI Hilton Head resorts with really nice indoor pools.  The places with indoor pools are really basic if they even have one.  It is beautiful weather for biking, spending time on the water (in boats or kayaks), and exploring the island and region  just not the best for swimming.  I could be wrong but I don't think the bigger pools at any of the resorts you listed are heated.  Island links does have a heated outdoor pool but it is just a small regular pool not the splash pool with fountains.  The season is just starting and 25% of the businesses are still closed but the crowds are much smaller at that time too.  I think it is better than the sweltering heat that comes in the summer.


----------



## Janann (Jan 5, 2012)

See my review of Port O'Call in the resort review section which has this information:
Date Of Visit - Mar 13, 2010
Date Of Review - May 20, 2010 

Weather.com shows an average high temperature in April of 75, and average low of 55.  It sounds a little chilly for swimming in the ocean!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 5, 2012)

Port O Call has a lovely outdoor heated pool.  We own a November week there and we swim every day we're there.  We love it !


----------



## elaine (Jan 5, 2012)

Waterside units are very nice. The smaller pool (by bldg 8) is heated. It is a nice, quiet walk or bike ride down the back street to the beach. There is a bike shop right at the entrance. Riding bikes is really fun. They have kids' bikes. Too cold to swim in ocean for us unles really big heat wave.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 6, 2012)

The best RCI resort in Hilton Head is the Disney resort but I’m sure your odds of getting that resort are less than zero percent.  The best resorts are the Marriott’s, but those are in II.  Actually, two of them are in RCI but I know they get very few deposits and the odds of getting one for April are probably even less than getting the Disney resort.  If you give the search a year or so to match, you might actually get one of the Marriott’s or Disney resorts, so consider that for next year.

I’ve gone to Hilton Head for Easter week three times and lucky me, I am going again this year at Marriott’s SurfWatch (so excited).  If this will be your only vacation this year, then I would skip Hilton Head for any time but the summer.  I love going to Hilton Head for Easter but only if it is an “extra” vacation – meaning I am also taking a summer vacation.

The weather is hit or miss and two of the three years I was there for Easter, the weather was mostly a miss.  For the first week in April, the Ocean will be COLD but you should be able to touch the water with your feet and maybe even go as deep as your knees and put up with the occasional dunking.  The weather should be very pleasant and there should even be a day or two when you flirt with 80 degrees, but most days, the weather is low 70’s at best and usually in the mid to upper 60’s.  Two of the years I was in Hilton Head it rained and was mid 50’s for most of Easter week.  One year, we actually had a few days near or above 80, and that was beyond wonderful, especially after a tough Cleveland winter.

Whoever posted about the weather being good for outdoor activities is very accurate.  You should be able to bike ride in relative comfort all week.  I’ll have my fingers crossed for you and me that the weather will be hot and sunny the first couple weeks of April this year.  After getting turkeys in the weather department the last two years we went to Hilton Head for Easter, I want hot weather this time.  I just wouldn’t want this to be my big vacation for the year because odds are, the weather will be a bit cool and hopefully, not cloudy and wet.

Don’t let not being on the beach scare you too much.  Almost always, I would pick beachfront over anything else but that time of year, it really isn’t that much of a disadvantage being a mile or two from the beach.  From experience, you will not get good beach weather for most of the days that week, so if your resort is closer to the bike paths and limited island attractions, you will not miss the beach.  I’ve always stayed away from the beach at the Disney resort and never missed the ocean.  For me, it is fun to bike to the beach and at night be within walking distance to a bunch of places to eat and a mall and stuff like that.

Have fun, should you decide to book something.  All it takes is good weather one year doing a Spring break vacation and you will get hooked.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never stayed at the Disney resort, but I am one who doesn't like the location. Yes, many options for shopping and dining close by, but the bicycling in the area doesn't seem as nice and it is too far to the beach for me. 

As mentioned, Waterside is very nice and also is in a better location for me. It's walking distance to the beach and actually has more shopping and dining options within walking distance. 

If you are in to peace and quiet and would enjoy the biking, I would look for something in the Sea Pines plantation. The bike trails are extensive and the area is very serene especially that time of year. Many locations are also walking distance to the beach. 

Based on your criteria, Disney may be the best for quality of lodging, but Waterside would be much better for location. I am also pretty sure that they do have one heated pool for the off season.

I can't speak for the other resorts on your list.

Disclosure: I own at Waterside.


----------



## jme (Jan 6, 2012)

*WATERSIDE vs Port O Call aerial views*

here's the link for Waterside's location/aerial view. 

Close to ocean. Very short walk of several blocks. 
Close to Coligny Plaza----many shops, restaurants, bakery, etc. 
Pools at Waterside are nice....and lagoons offer a nice and quiet view

Can zoom in or out to see area. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Water...erside+Drive,+Hilton+Head+Island,+SC&t=h&z=15

************************************

Port O Call.....slightly farther to ocean....lot farther from Coligny Plaza (not really walkable)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Port+...land,+Beaufort,+South+Carolina+29928&t=h&z=15

as you may see, both resorts are fairly close to each other....

hope this is helpful........


----------



## elaine (Jan 6, 2012)

for biking at Disney HHI, you ride the bikes via the "under bridge" over to Palmetto Dunes. It's an easy ride to the DVC beach house. We own at Waterside and just stayed a week this summer at Disney HHI. We like both a lot. At Waterside, you can easily walk the back road to nice, uncrowded residential beach--or drive (longer walk)n the front road to Colingy beach area. You can walk/bike to grocery, dining, coffee, shops, and putt-putt easily from Waterside. The location is great.
Disney HHI has nice theming, onsite snack shop, beach house (with another pool, snack shop, bar) and lots of activities for kids (geared towards the 4-10 age group), dock into the marsh where you can put crab pots and easy walking access to Shelter Cove. We have kids--we prefer Disney and are willing to take the shuttle or drive to the beach house, but have had lots of fun trips to at Waerside.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the location of both Waterside and Port O Call...I would take either.  I don't really care for the location of the Disney resort.....


----------



## RumpleMom (Jan 17, 2012)

*Island Links*

The Island Links in the Port Royal Plantation has two pools. One pool is a standard rectangular pool and the other pool is a zero entry free form pool. 

Island Links guests have beach access beside the Westin Hotel.  You can park in their underground parking area during low season and take a shuttle to the Westin during peak season.

IL guests have access to the Westin's indoor pool and workout area.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 17, 2012)

If you go in April, I would pick a resort which has an (heated) indoor/out door pool.


----------



## jstapleton (Feb 3, 2012)

jme said:


> here's the link for Waterside's location/aerial view.
> 
> Close to ocean. Very short walk of several blocks.
> Close to Coligny Plaza----many shops, restaurants, bakery, etc.
> ...



I own DVC and also at Spinnaker.  For Disney, you have to get into your car to get to the beach. I would never trade in to there for a beach vacation on HHI.

Like above mentioned, Spinnaker has large condos (I own a 3 bedroom) and is in walking distance to food and shops as well as the beach.  Granted, the walk can be long for some, but it is very doable and is a straight walk with the beach right in front of you.

There are also many good restaurants within a 5-15 minute car ride.

Enjoy


----------



## cpnuser (Feb 6, 2012)

*Island Links*

When we were at Island Links in Dec., 2011, there was a sign posted that Island Links owners/guests could not use the indoor pool or workout facilities at the Westin.  Since we are owners, we asked "Why?"  We were told that the Westin was being sold to another company and that the Westin/Island Links  partnership has been discontinued for the time being.  When the sale is completed, Island Links hopes to work out something with the new owner.  We will be at Island Links in 2 weeks & I will inquire if anything has been worked out.


----------

